
Meter and app to tell if a gas station has pumped less than you paid for - emilyfm
http://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/device-smartphone-app-detect-short-liters/
======
emilyfm
TLDR; Gas (petrol) stations pumping less than you paid for is a problem in
some parts of Mexico (they're mostly full service). These guys are trying to
market a device to measure the amount actually pumped into your vehicle.

------
imadfy
This site downloaded a 1.2KB PDF to my phone! I suspect they have maladverts.
It doesn't happen the second time.

